# Wireless Smoke Detectors IFC 907.2.11.3



## benny (Feb 27, 2012)

We have a townhouse remodel; the walls and ceiling finishes are staying in place. Currently the units have one hard-wired smoke detector in the hallway. The plan is to add smoke detectors in the sleeping rooms and downstairs living area. The contractor is proposing wireless smoke detectors in the sleeping rooms which will transmit a signal to all others when activated. He says that the literature states that the smokies meet UL 217 and NFPA 72. Do radio signals count as "interconnected" (IFC 907.2.11.3)?


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2012)

do they meet ::::: because of the remodel is not that extensive????

4603.7.2 Interconnection. Where more than one smoke

alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling

or sleeping unit, the smoke alarms shall be interconnected

in such a manner that the activation of one alarm will

activate all of the alarms in the individual unit. The alarm

shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms over background

noise levels with all intervening doors closed.

Exceptions:

1. Interconnection is not required in buildings that

are not undergoing alterations, repairs or construction

of any kind.

2. Smoke alarms in existing areas are not required to

be interconnected where alterations or repairs do

not result in the removal of interior wall or ceiling

finishes exposing the structure, unless there is an

attic, crawl space or basement available which

could provide access for interconnection without

the removal of interior finishes.

4603.7.3 Power source. Single-station smoke alarms shall

receive their primary power from the building wiring provided

that such wiring is served from a commercial source

and shall be equipped with a battery backup. Smoke alarms

with integral strobes that are not equipped with battery

backup shall be connected to an emergency electrical system.

Smoke alarms shall emit a signal when the batteries are

low.Wiring shall be permanent and without a disconnecting

switch other than as required for overcurrent protection.

Exceptions:

1. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery

operated in existing buildings where no construction

is taking place.

2. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery

operated in buildings that are not served from a

commercial power source.

3. Smoke alarms are permitted to be solely battery

operated in existing areas of buildings undergoing

alterations or repairs that do not result in the removal

of interior walls or ceiling finishes exposing the

structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space or basement

availablewhich could provide access for building

wiring without the removal of interior finishes.


----------



## Doorman (Feb 27, 2012)

IFC 907.2.11.3:

Where more than one smoke alarm is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit or sleeping unit in Group R or I-1 occupancies, the smoke alarms shall be interconnected in such a manner that the activation of one alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit. *Physical interconnection of smoke alarms shall not be required where listed wireless alarms are installed and all alarms sound upon activation of one alarm.* The alarm shall be clearly audible in all bedrooms over background noise levels with all intervening doors closed.

As long as these are listed appliances and test okay, looks good from here.


----------



## benny (Feb 27, 2012)

Doorman: my 2009 IFC 907.2.11.3 is missing the sentence regarding "physical interconnection". Is that out of 2012?


----------



## benny (Feb 27, 2012)

cda: the remodel does not involve the removal of ceiling or wall material.


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2012)

so would you say it meets chapter 46 than?? so no interconnection required?


----------



## Doorman (Feb 27, 2012)

_"Doorman: my 2009 IFC 907.2.11.3 is missing the sentence regarding "physical interconnection". Is that out of 2012?_"

Yes, it is: http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ifc/2012/icod_ifc_2012_9_sec007_par039.htm


----------



## imhotep (Feb 27, 2012)

benny said:
			
		

> Doorman: my 2009 IFC 907.2.11.3 is missing the sentence regarding "physical interconnection". Is that out of 2012?


The 2009 IFC has it as well.  Must have been added to a later printing.

http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/ifc/2009/icod_ifc_2009_9_sec007_par037.htm


----------



## imhotep (Feb 27, 2012)

benny said:
			
		

> We have a townhouse remodel; the walls and ceiling finishes are staying in place. Currently the units have one hard-wired smoke detector in the hallway. The plan is to add smoke detectors in the sleeping rooms and downstairs living area. The contractor is proposing wireless smoke detectors in the sleeping rooms which will transmit a signal to all others when activated. He says that the literature states that the smokies meet UL 217 and NFPA 72. Do radio signals count as "interconnected" (IFC 907.2.11.3)?


Why 2009 IFC *907.2 Where required—new buildings and structures* rather than *907.3 Where required in existing buildings and structures*?


----------



## benny (Feb 27, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> so would you say it meets chapter 46 than?? so no interconnection required?


yes interconnection required - interconnection met via "radio signals"


----------



## benny (Feb 27, 2012)

Evidently the State of Idaho allows these type of smokies.


----------



## cda (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes would approve what they want to do

But it does not appear because of the minor work, if I read that correctly, that it is required in the first place


----------



## Mule (Feb 28, 2012)

If I recall correctly the 2012 codes have provisions to allow wireless SD's. I'll research and see!

Here is what the 2012 IRC says.

R314.5 Interconnection. Where more than one smoke alarm

is required to be installed within an individual dwelling unit

in accordance with Section R314.3, the alarm devices shall be

interconnected in such a manner that the actuation of one

alarm will activate all of the alarms in the individual unit.

Physical interconnection of smoke alarms shall not be

required where listed wireless alarms are installed and all

alarms sound upon activation of one alarm.

Exception: Interconnection of smoke alarms in existing

areas shall not be required where alterations or repairs do

not result in removal of interior wall or ceiling finishes

exposing the structure, unless there is an attic, crawl space

or basement available which could provide access for

interconnection without the removal of interior finishes.


----------

